# Do tape tech finish anglehead come ready to finish out of the box?



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all. Unfortunately my North Star 3" finish angle head is lost or stolen so I'm forced to pick up a tape tech from my material supplier because I need it to finish a house tomorrow. I just wanted to make sure they are ready to use new out of the box. Or if they are just terrible I will figure something else out before I blow $350. Thanks!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you get the 3" with wheels you will be very happy. Should be good to go, mine is gettin up there in age and she still runs like it did when I first got it


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Great thanks Chris. Ill be sure to pick up the one with wheels.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just stop into Al's Taping Tools, and grab one. Craig can check it over, and make sure its good to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i probably would but i have to throw it on an account because i don't have $350 bones to spend on one at the moment. if i did i would probably by a tape worm or drywall master instead.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I got a 3" tape tech angle head with wheels and it works great straight out if the box and only gets sweeter with time!!


----------

